# how do i tell



## fishlover1 (Jun 19, 2007)

how do you tell if a yellow tail damsel is male or female


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
don't know if this is right......
male: part yellow face,and a yellow tail.
female: completly blue.
male will clear a rock ready for spawning.
that's just what i found,hope fully someone else will
pop in here to help.
if possible pictures of your fish would be nice,because
if this infromation is correct,it may help someone else
with these fish.
if i'm wrong...then sorry.


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

i beleive female's have orange tails, but i'd have to look into it to be sure


----------



## ffuusshhh (Aug 29, 2007)

i've never seen a yellowtail with a yellow face...
they all look the same to me.


----------

